# China orders 258 high-speed trains



## CHamilton (Dec 10, 2013)

China orders 258 high-speed trains


> CHINA Railway Investment Corporation (CRIC), the tendering unit of China Railways Corporation (CRC), has placed orders with subsidiaries of China Northern Rolling Stock Corporation (CNR) and China Southern Rolling Stock Corporation (CSR) for a total of 258 high-speed trains.


----------

